# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինոմանիա

## Մանոն

*Գուշակիր ֆիլմն ու շարունակիր հարցադրումը:*
Կարող եք գրել գլխավոր դերակատարներին կամ հերոսների անունները, ֆիլմի ժանրը, ռեժիսորին: Դժվարանալու դեպքում կարող եք ինֆորմացիա ավելացնել` պատմելով դրվագներ սյուժեից կամ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ ֆիլմի մասին:
Այսպես`
Խոր հոգեբանական ֆիլմ է: Գլխավոր դերակատարներն են *Կիյանու Ռիվզ* և *Ալ Պաչինո:*

----------


## Root

> *Գուշակիր ֆիլմն ու շարունակիր հարցադրումը:*
> Կարող եք գրել գլխավոր դերակատարներին կամ հերոսների անունները, ֆիլմի ժանրը, ռեժիսորին: Դժվարանալու դեպքում կարող եք ինֆորմացիա ավելացնել` պատմելով դրվագներ սյուժեից կամ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ ֆիլմի մասին:
> Այսպես`
> Խոր հոգեբանական ֆիլմ է: Գլխավոր դերակատարներն են *Կիյանու Ռիվզ* և *Ալ Պաչինո:*


Սատանայի Փաստաբանը

----------


## Մանոն

> Սատանայի Փաստաբանը


 :Smile:  Այո ...(ասեմ, իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից է)
Իսկ ու՞ր է հարցը: :Think:

----------


## Root

> Այո ...(ասեմ, իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից է)
> Իսկ ու՞ր է հարցը:


Ռիչարդ Գիր,  Ջենիֆեր ԼոԲեզ

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ռիչարդ Գիր,  Ջենիֆեր ԼոԲեզ


Կինոյի վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ դա այն ֆիլմն է, որտեղ Ջենիֆերը պարուսույց է և Գիրը գնում էր նրա մոտ պարի:

Հարց 1: Գլխավոր դերում Բրեդ Պիտ, ֆիլմը 4 մանկության ընկերների մասին է:
Հարց 2: Գլխավոր դերակատարներին չեմ հիշում, բայց ֆիլմը մի դատավարության մասին է, երբ վերջնական վճռի կայացման համար անհրաժեշտ էր բոլոր ատենակալների միաձայն որոշումը, բոլորը մեղադրյալին ճանաչում են մեղավոր և միայն մեկ ատենակալն էր, որ դեմ էր, և հենց այդ ծերուկը ապացուցում է մնացածին, որ մեղադրյալը անմեղ է:

----------


## Մանոն

> Կինոյի վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ դա այն ֆիլմն է, որտեղ Ջենիֆերը պարուսույց է և Գիրը գնում էր նրա մոտ պարի:


Դա «*Եկեք պարենք*» ֆիլմն է:
Հարգելի KHT, ձեր հուշումներին արձագանքողներ չգտնվեցին, ուստի կամ ավելացրեք ֆիլմի վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիան, կամ փոխեք հարցը:

----------


## Մանոն

Երեխեք KHT-ն լռում է, երևի թեման շարունակելու համար նոր հարց գրենք, ի՞նչ եք կարծում: :Wink:  
*Բրեդ Փիթ* 
Այդ ֆիլմում հերոսը ունի անբուժելի արևային հիվանդություն: Բայց հանուն իր սիրելիի հետ մեկ օր անցկացնելու, որոշում է առանց արևից պաշտպանիչ դիմակի դուրս գալ ցերեկով…Ու պարզ է, որ ողբերգությամբ է ավարտվում :Sad:

----------


## lili-4

> Երեխեք KHT-ն լռում է, երևի թեման շարունակելու համար նոր հարց գրենք, ի՞նչ եք կարծում: 
> *Բրեդ Փիթ* 
> Այդ ֆիլմում հերոսը ունի անբուժելի արևային հիվանդություն: Բայց հանուն իր սիրելիի հետ մեկ օր անցկացնելու, որոշում է առանց արևից պաշտպանիչ դիմակի դուրս գալ ցերեկով…Ու պարզ է, որ ողբերգությամբ է ավարտվում


Եթե չեմ սխալվում «Լուսնի հակառակ երեսը» ֆիլմն է:
Դե որ *Բրեդ Փիթից* ենք սկսել, ես էլ շարունակեմ.
Հունական առասպելի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմ է:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում «Լուսնի հակառակ երեսը» ֆիլմն է:
> Դե որ *Բրեդ Փիթից* ենք սկսել, ես էլ շարունակեմ.
> Հունական առասպելի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմ է:


Եթե Չեմ սխալվում Տրոյա ֆիլմն է……
Ալնորդ Շվարցնեգր……ֆանտաստիկա……3 սերիա…… :Tongue:  …… :Smile:  
կներեք նորմալ բան մտքիս չեկավ  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում «Լուսնի հակառակ երեսը» ֆիլմն է:
> Դե որ *Բրեդ Փիթից* ենք սկսել, ես էլ շարունակեմ.
> Հունական առասպելի հիման վրա նկարահանված ֆիլմ է:


Ճիշտ է, չես սխալվում: Իսկ քո պահած ֆիլմը *Տրոյա*-ն է: :Smile:  
Լավ, այս անգամ հայկական ֆիլմ եմ պահում:
Գլխավոր դերակատարը *Հրաչյա Ներսիսյանն* է: Ֆիլմի վերնագիրը հարցի պես է հնչում:

----------


## Kita

> Ճիշտ է, չես սխալվում: Իսկ քո պահած ֆիլմը *Տրոյա*-ն է: 
> Լավ, այս անգամ հայկական ֆիլմ եմ պահում:
> Գլխավոր դերակատարը *Հրաչյա Ներսիսյանն* է: Ֆիլմի վերնագիրը հարցի պես է հնչում:


իսկ ուրիշ հուշում չէի՞ք տա: :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

> Ճիշտ է, չես սխալվում: Իսկ քո պահած ֆիլմը *Տրոյա*-ն է: 
> Լավ, այս անգամ հայկական ֆիլմ եմ պահում:
> Գլխավոր դերակատարը *Հրաչյա Ներսիսյանն* է: Ֆիլմի վերնագիրը հարցի պես է հնչում:


Ինչո՞ւ է աղմկում գետը? Եթե ճիշտ ա,  թող ուրիշը հարց տա հավես չկա մտածելու:

----------


## Lapterik

Գլխավոր դերակատար Կիանու Րիվզ և Շարլիզ Տերոն: Աղջիկը անբուժելի հիվանդ է այդ կինոյում:

----------


## koekto

> Գլխավոր դերակատար Կիանու Րիվզ և Շարլիզ Տերոն: Աղջիկը անբուժելի հիվանդ է այդ կինոյում:


եթե չեմ սխալվում "Sweet november" ֆիլմն է

----------


## Lapterik

> եթե չեմ սխալվում "Sweet november" ֆիլմն է


Շատ ճիշտ ես: :Hands Up:   Հիմա դու:

----------


## Fantazy

Ինչպես հասկացա հարց տվող չկա: Ես կտամ.
Գլխավոր դերերում Կիանու Րիվզ և Սանդրա Բալլոք:

----------


## Lapterik

«Արագություն»

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Գլխավոր դերում Կիանու Ռիվզ: Ֆիլմում գլխավոր հերոսը քիմիկոս էր(եթե չեմ սխալվում):

----------


## Fantazy

Ո՛չ, սխալ է:

Մոգական լապտերիկ սխալ էիր պատասխանել, ես այդ ֆիլմը նկատի չունեի, նույնիսկ մոռացել էի, որ իրանք երկուսով մեկ այլ ֆիլմում էլ են խաղացել:

----------


## Lapterik

Կորող ես մի հուշում գրել՞:

----------


## Fantazy

Երկու զուգահեռ աշխարհների մասին է:
նրանք ապրում են տարբեր ժամանակներում, մոտ երկու տարի էր տարբերությունը:

----------


## Մանոն

> Երկու զուգահեռ աշխարհների մասին է:
> նրանք ապրում են տարբեր ժամանակներում, մոտ երկու տարի էր տարբերությունը:


Fantazy ջան քո նկարագրմած ֆիլմն ինձ Matrica-ն է հիշեցնում, բայց որքան գիտեմ, այնտեղ Սանդրա Բալլոկը չի խաղում: Եթե սխալվում եմ, գուցե այլ հուշու՞մ էլ ավելացնես:

----------


## Fantazy

Ֆիլմը սկսվում է նրանով, որ աղջիկը՝ Սանդրան, տեսնում է ավտովթար, որտեղ մահանում է տղան՝ Կիանուն: Սանդրան բժշկուհի է լինում: Նա տեղափոխվում է մի շատ գեղեցիկ տեղ ապրելու ու դրա հետ միաժամանակ ցույց են տալիս տղային, որը տեղափոխվում է այդ նույն տունը ապրելու, սակայն երկու տարի առաջ: Ու նրանք սկսում են փոստի միջոցով շփվել: Հանդիպում են նշանակում երկու տարի հետո, այդ նույն օրը (և դա տղայի մահվան օրն է լինում, բայց նա չի մահանում, լավ չեմ հիշում ինչ ա լինում):

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տեսել է այս ֆիլմը ապա հնարավոր չի չգուշակեք: :Wink:

----------


## Fantazy

Եթե մինչև վաղը պատասխանող չլինի ես կասեմ ճիշտ պատասխանը, բայց ինչքան հասկանում եմ այս ֆիլմը չեք տեսել…  :Sad:

----------


## Fantazy

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Քանի որ ոչ-ոք չպատասխանեց իմ հարցին, ասեմ ճիշտ պատասխանը՝ *"Լճի ափի տունը"*: Սա իմ թարգմանությունն է, որովհետև ռուսերեն չեմ կարողանում գրել, կոմպս գժվել ա: Անգլերեն անունն էլ չգիտեմ, լավ անգլերեն տառերով կգրեմ *"dom u ozera"*  :Sad:

----------


## Root

> Քանի որ ոչ-ոք չպատասխանեց իմ հարցին, ասեմ ճիշտ պատասխանը՝ *"Լճի ափի տունը"*: Սա իմ թարգմանությունն է, որովհետև ռուսերեն չեմ կարողանում գրել, կոմպս գժվել ա: Անգլերեն անունն էլ չգիտեմ, լավ անգլերեն տառերով կգրեմ *"dom u ozera"*


Lake House ....մի քանի ամիս առաջ Հյուսիսային Ամերիկայում մեծ աղմուկ հանեց ... բոլոր երիտասարդները այդ ֆիլմի մասին էին խոսում

----------


## Fantazy

Քանի որ ճիշտ պատասխանը ես տվեցի, ես էլ կպահեմ հաջորդ ֆիլմը.  :Tongue:  

Խաղում են Բրեդ Փիթը և Կեյտ Բլանշետը, այս տարվա ոսկե գլոբուսում կամ օսկարում (հաստատ չեմ հիշում) այդ ֆիլմից երկու դերասանուհի առաջադրված են եղել լավագույն դերասանուհի նոմինացիայում, իսկ ֆիլմը՝ որպես լավագույն օրիգինալ սցենար, բայց չի հաղթել ոչ մեկում:
Ֆիլմը 4 տարբեր, պատմություններից ա բաղկացած:

----------


## Shauri

> Հարց 1: Գլխավոր դերում Բրեդ Պիտ, ֆիլմը 4 մանկության ընկերների մասին է:


Եկեք ես էս հարցին պատասխանեմ, որ անպատասխան հարց չմնա :Wink:  
Խոսքը "Քնածները" /Sleepers/ ֆիլմի մասին է  :Ok:  




> Հարց 2: Գլխավոր դերակատարներին չեմ հիշում, բայց ֆիլմը մի դատավարության մասին է, երբ վերջնական վճռի կայացման համար անհրաժեշտ էր բոլոր ատենակալների միաձայն որոշումը, բոլորը մեղադրյալին ճանաչում են մեղավոր և միայն մեկ ատենակալն էր, որ դեմ էր, և հենց այդ ծերուկը ապացուցում է մնացածին, որ մեղադրյալը անմեղ է:


"12 զայրացած տղամարդիկ", գլխավոր դերում` Հենրի Ֆոնդա




> Խաղում են Բրեդ Փիթը և Կեյտ Բլանշետը, այս տարվա ոսկե գլոբուսում կամ օսկարում (հաստատ չեմ հիշում) այդ ֆիլմից երկու դերասանուհի առաջադրված են եղել լավագույն դերասանուհի նոմինացիայում, իսկ ֆիլմը՝ որպես լավագույն օրիգինալ սցենար, բայց չի հաղթել ոչ մեկում:
> Ֆիլմը 4 տարբեր, պատմություններից ա բաղկացած:


"Բաբելոն", շատ գեղեցիկ ֆիլմ է  :Ok:  

Իմ պահած ֆիլմը բաղկացած է չորս մասից, վերջինը նկարահանվել է առաջինից 18 տարի հետո, գլխավոր դերում է Սիգուրնի Ուիվերը, իսկ նկարչական աշխատանքները կատարել է Հանս Ռուդի Գիգերը` ստեղծելով մի հանրահայտ կերպար  :Love:

----------


## Fantazy

> Իմ պահած ֆիլմը բաղկացած է չորս մասից, վերջինը նկարահանվել է առաջինից 18 տարի հետո, գլխավոր դերում է Սիգուրնի Ուիվերը, իսկ նկարչական աշխատանքները կատարել է Հանս Ռուդի Գիգերը` ստեղծելով մի հանրահայտ կերպար


 Եթե չեմ սխալվում այս 4 ֆիլմերի մասին է՝ "Alien", "Aliens", "Alien 3", "Alien: Resurrection", "Այլմոլորակայինները":

Եթե ճիշտ է ասեք, որ հարց տամ: :Wink:

----------


## Shauri

Իհարկե ճիշտ է  :Wink:

----------


## Fantazy

Քանի որ ճիշտ եմ պատասխանել գրեմ ևս մեկ հարց.

Գլխավոր դերերում Տիմ Ռոդ և Մորգան Ֆրիման:
Բանտի հետ է կապված… Փախուստ… :Think:

----------


## Մանոն

> Քանի որ ճիշտ եմ պատասխանել գրեմ ևս մեկ հարց.
> 
> Գլխավոր դերերում Տիմ Ռոդ և Մորգան Ֆրիման:
> Բանտի հետ է կապված… Փախուստ…


*Փախուստ Շոուշենկից*:

----------


## Fantazy

> *Փախուստ Շոուշենկից*:


Ճիշտ ես: :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանոն

*Դեմի Մուր, Պատրիկ Սուեզ*ի, բավականին խորհել տվող միստիկ ֆիլմ է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> *Դեմի Մուր, Պատրիկ Սուեզ*ի, բավականին խորհել տվող միստիկ ֆիլմ է:


Ուրվականը ֆիլմից է…
Հերթս փոխանցում եմ ցանկացողներին, ես ֆիլմերից հեռու մարդ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Root

> Ուրվականը ֆիլմից է…
> Հերթս փոխանցում եմ ցանկացողներին, ես ֆիլմերից հեռու մարդ եմ


Արեք ես տամ էլի .. Նատալյա Ֆատեևա ի ԱՌմեն Ջիգարխանյան

----------


## impression

Ուրվականը  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> Արեք ես տամ էլի .. Նատալյա Ֆատեևա ի ԱՌմեն Ջիգարխանյան


Root գուցե «Երբ գալիս է սեպտեմբերը»-ն է՞
Եթե ոչ` մի քիչ սյուժեից չե՞ս պատմի:

----------


## Մանոն

Թեման վերակենդանացնելու նպատակով`նոր հարց.
*Ջոն Տրավոլտա և Նիքոլաս Քեյջ*, շատ սուր սյուժեով ֆիլմ է :Think:

----------


## BOBO

> Թեման վերակենդանացնելու նպատակով`նոր հարց.
> *Ջոն Տրավոլտա և Նիքոլաս Քեյջ*, շատ սուր սյուժեով ֆիլմ է


Կոտրված Նետ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թեման վերակենդանացնելու նպատակով`նոր հարց.
> *Ջոն Տրավոլտա և Նիքոլաս Քեյջ*, շատ սուր սյուժեով ֆիլմ է


Առանց դեմքի /Без лица/ :Black Eye: 

Ռեժիսոր` Դիդլի Սկոթթ
Գլխ. դեր.` Ռասսել Քրոու

----------


## Մանոն

> Կոտրված Նետ?


Ոչ :Smile: 
*Առանց դեմքի* Astgh հարցի քո հերթն է;

----------


## Ambrosine

Ահա և իմ հարցը


> Ռեժիսոր` Ռիդլի Սկոթթ
> Գլխ. դեր.` Ռասսել Քրոու, Խոակիմ Ֆենիքս

----------


## Մանոն

> Ահա և իմ հարցը
> Ռեժիսոր` Ռիդլի Սկոթթ
> Գլխ. դեր.` Ռասսել Քրոու, Խոակիմ Ֆենիքս


*Գլադիատո՞ր*

----------


## Ambrosine

Որպեսզի թեման չկանգնի, ասեմ պատասխանը` Գլադիատորը :Smile: 
Հարց տալու իրավունքը զիջում եմ հարց ունեցողին

----------


## Մանոն

> Որպեսզի թեման չկանգնի, ասեմ պատասխանը` Գլադիատորը
> Հարց տալու իրավունքը զիջում եմ հարց ունեցողին


Չգիտեմ թէ ինչու՞ չեք կարդացել իմ գրառումը, բայց ես գրել էի ճիշտ պատասխանը  :Tongue: 
Լավ, նոր հարց`
Մերիլ Սթրիիփ, Քլինթ Իսթվուդ…շատ սիրուն մելոդրամմա է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ թէ ինչու՞ չեք կարդացել իմ գրառումը, բայց ես գրել էի ճիշտ պատասխանը 
> Լավ, նոր հարց`
> Մերիլ Սթրիիփ, Քլինթ Իսթվուդ…շատ սիրուն մելոդրամմա է:


Հազար ներողություն, իրոք չկար պատասխան, պատճառը չգիտեմ, բայց չեմ տեսել: Նույնիսկ մի քանի անգամ եմ ստուգել :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծես թե թեման լռել է… 



> Մերիլ Սթրիիփ, Քլինթ Իսթվուդ…շատ սիրուն մելոդրամմա է:


Պատասխանեք…
Ես էլ իմ կողմից մեկ այլ հարց կառաջադրեմ.
*Նեգր դերասանուհի, ով առաջինն է արժանացել Օսկար մրցանակին:*

----------


## Արամ

Mikel Jackson-որն էլ օսկարը ստանալուց հետո փոխեց գուjնը :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Mikel Jackson-որն էլ օսկարը ստանալուց հետո փոխեց գուjնը


Խոսքը *դերասանուհու* մասին է:

----------


## Մանոն

> Կարծես թե թեման լռել է… 
> 
> Պատասխանեք…
> Ես էլ իմ կողմից մեկ այլ հարց կառաջադրեմ.
> *Նեգր դերասանուհի, ով առաջինն է արժանացել Օսկար մրցանակին:*


Երևում է ինքս էլ պատասխանելու եմ իմ տված հարցին :Wink: , դա «*Մեդիսոն նահանգի կամուրջները*» ֆիլմն էր:
Բայց Cassiopeia ջան կարծես թէ դու փոքր ինչ շեղել ես թեման: Պահում ենք ֆիլմի անունը ու ասում դերակատարներին: Գուցե դու հենց ֆիլմի անու՞նն ասես`որպեսզի գտնենք դերասանուհուն:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երևում է ինքս էլ պատասխանելու եմ իմ տված հարցին, դա «*Մեդիսոն նահանգի կամուրջները*» ֆիլմն էր:
> Բայց Cassiopeia ջան կարծես թէ դու փոքր ինչ շեղել ես թեման: Պահում ենք ֆիլմի անունը ու ասում դերակատարներին: Գուցե դու հենց ֆիլմի անու՞նն ասես`որպեսզի գտնենք դերասանուհուն:


 :Smile:  Գիտեմ, որ շեղվել եմ, ուղղակի ցանկացա մի փոքր այլ ուղղվածություն մտցնել, քանի որ այդ ֆիլմը կարծում եմ որ բոլորը տեսել են ու նաև շատ են սիրում:

----------


## BOBO

Կարողա Թիկնապահն ա

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ոչ, որպես հուշում կասեմ, որ դա բավականին հին ֆիլմ է:

----------


## Արամ

> Ոչ, որպես հուշում կասեմ, որ դա բավականին հին ֆիլմ է:


Տժվժիկ?

----------


## Մանոն

> Ոչ, որպես հուշում կասեմ, որ դա բավականին հին ֆիլմ է:


Որքան հասկացա «Քամով քշվածները» ֆիլմի հերոսուհիներից է, բայց այդպես էլ անունը չհիշեցի :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Որքան հասկացա «Քամով քշվածները» ֆիլմի հերոսուհիներից է, բայց այդպես էլ անունը չհիշեցի



Մամմիի դերակատարուհին է. Հեյլի ՄաքԷնդին, ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է 1939 թվականին, իսկ նա դառել է առաջին սևամորթ դերասանուհին, ով Օսկարի է արժանացել (Երկրորդական դերի լավագույն դերակատարման համար)

----------


## Sirop

թեման շարունակելու համար մի նոր ֆիլմ առաջարկեմ 
դերասաներն են 
Թիմ Ռոտ
Մադոննա
Բրյուս Ուիլիս 
Անտոնիո Բանդեռաս

----------


## BOBO

Չորս Սենյակ
ապրի գուգլը

----------


## Sirop

> Չորս Սենյակ
> ապրի գուգլը


ապրի BOBO-ն

----------


## Սամվել

ԷԷԷ բա հարց :Think: ………
Լավ ես հիմա իմ սիրած ֆիլմը կասեմ մտածեք… :Wink: 
ուրեմն գլղավոր դերում Մել Գիպսոն
…………………………
Շոտլանդացիների հայրենասիրական պայքարի մասինա Անգլիացիների դեմ …Վոբշմ վերջնա :Ok:  :Hands Up:  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ԷԷԷ բա հարց………
> Լավ ես հիմա իմ սիրած ֆիլմը կասեմ մտածեք…
> ուրեմն գլղավոր դերում Մել Գիպսոն
> …………………………
> Շոտլանդացիների հայրենասիրական պայքարի մասինա Անգլիացիների դեմ …Վոբշմ վերջնա


«Խիզախ սիրտը»  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> «Խիզախ սիրտը»


Ապրես քո հերթնա  :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ֆրանսիական ֆիլմ է՝ բաղկացած երկու մասից, պատմում է դեռահաս աղջնակի բուռն պատանեկության մասին։ Գլխավոր դերում *Սոֆի Մարսո*ն է։  :Smile:

----------


## Sirop

La Boum (1980) 
կարծեմ սա Ս.Մ. -ի առաջին ֆիլմն է

----------


## Ուլուանա

> La Boum (1980) 
> կարծեմ սա Ս.Մ. -ի առաջին ֆիլմն է


Այո, խոսքը «Բում» ֆիլմի մասին էր։  :Wink: 
Շարունակիր։  :Smile:

----------


## Sirop

Դերերից մեկում Գվինետ Պելտրոու
50 ականեր, հերոսը Նյու Յորքից մեկնում է Իտալիա մի հարուստի որդու համոզելու վերադառնալ ԱՄՆ

----------


## Սամվել

> Դերերից մեկում Գվինետ Պելտրոու
> 50 ականեր, հերոսը Նյու Յորքից մեկնում է Իտալիա մի հարուստի որդու համոզելու վերադառնալ ԱՄՆ


"Տաղանդավոր միստր Ռիպլին"

----------


## Sirop

> "Տաղանդավոր միստր Ռիպլին"


ԱՅՈ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  ԻՄ հերթնա ոնց քցում բռնեւմ եմ :Think: 

Լավ…………
Գլխավոր դերերից մեկում Շերոն Սթոուն /կներեք եթե հանկարծ սխալ եմ գրել են "Հիմնական Բնազդի" մեջի աղջիկը էլի/
Ֆիլմը ԿՈՎբոյների Ժամանակներում իր հոր մահվան դիմաց վրեժ լուծող աղջկա մասին է :Smile: 
Նկատեմ որ բավականին հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ԻՄ հերթնա ոնց քցում բռնեւմ եմ
> 
> Լավ…………
> Գլխավոր դերերից մեկում Շերոն Սթոուն /կներեք եթե հանկարծ սխալ եմ գրել են "Հիմնական Բնազդի" մեջի աղջիկը էլի/
> Ֆիլմը ԿՈՎբոյների Ժամանակներում իր հոր մահվան դիմաց վրեժ լուծող աղջկա մասին է
> Նկատեմ որ բավականին հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է


Մյուս դերակատարը Լեոնարդո Դի Կապրիոն է (ի դեպ, նրա առաջին դերն է՝ 14 տարեկան հասակում): Հերոսուհու անունը ճիշտ է նշվել: Ֆիլմը կոչվում է "Արագ և մեռած"

----------


## Սամվել

> Մյուս դերակատարը Լեոնարդո Դի Կապրիոն է (ի դեպ, նրա առաջին դերն է՝ 14 տարեկան հասակում): Հերոսուհու անունը ճիշտ է նշվել: Ֆիլմը կոչվում է "Արագ և մեռած"


Ճիշտ է………
Բայց էն Լեոի պահերը, ոնց որ ետքան էլ ճիշտ չի
Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել երեևի առաջի *ՄԵԾ* դերը…

Հարց տուր

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նիկոլաս Քեյջ, Մեգ Ռայան: Անչափ հաջողված ֆիլմ է, որտեղ հերոսուհին կարողանում է նկարագրել, թե ի՞նչ համ ունի տանձը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նիկոլաս Քեյջ, Մեգ Ռայան: Անչափ հաջողված ֆիլմ է, որտեղ հերոսուհին կարողանում է նկարագրել, թե ի՞նչ համ ունի տանձը:


 :Cool:  Հրեշտակների Քաղաքը  :Cool:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հրեշտակների Քաղաքը


Ճիշտ է, հարցադրման հերթը քոնն է: 
Հ.Գ. Իսկ կարող ես նկարագրել, թե ի՞նչ համ ունի տանձը :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ կարող ես նկարագրել, թե ի՞նչ համ ունի տանձը


Չե հա ուրա ինձ էտքան նկարագրելու տաղանդ………
Ուրեմն…Գլխավոր դերում *Բռենդան Ֆրեյզեր* 
Արկածային ֆիլմ…եգիպտոսի հետ կապված :Wink:

----------


## Bergmann

> Ուրեմն…Գլխավոր դերում *Բռենդան Ֆրեյզեր* 
> Արկածային ֆիլմ…եգիպտոսի հետ կապված


մումիա ի մումիա վազվռաշաեցա  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> մումիա ի մումիա վազվռաշաեցա


Ապրես Հարց տուր :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Bergmann

Ուրեմն ֆիլմը մի բռնցքամարտիկի մասին է, ով փախնում է Ամերիկայից ու միանում ֆրանսիական լեգեոնին, որն էլ դաժան կռիվներ է մղում արաբների դեմ (շատ լավ կինոյա)
գլխավոր դերում Ժան Կլոդ վան Դամմ  :Cool:

----------


## Shauri

Արկածներ որոնելի՞ս

----------


## Սամվել

> Ուրեմն ֆիլմը մի բռնցքամարտիկի մասին է, ով փախնում է Ամերիկայից ու միանում ֆրանսիական լեգեոնին, որն էլ դաժան կռիվներ է մղում արաբների դեմ (շատ լավ կինոյա)
> գլխավոր դերում Ժան Կլոդ վան Դամմ


Լեգիոները  :Cool:

----------


## Bergmann

> Լեգիոները


Ճիշտ պատասխան  :Cool:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Լավվվ…էէէ…գուշակել սիրում եմ բայց էս հարցը գրելու պահը չեմ սիրում… :Smile: 

Ուրեմն…… :Think: …
Ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմ ապագայի մասին…
Գլխավոր դերում Քիանու Ռիվզ…
Այդ ֆիլմում նա կատարում է USB Flashki ԴԵՐ  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ուրեմն………
> Ֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմ ապագայի մասին…
> Գլխավոր դերում Քիանու Ռիվզ…
> Այդ ֆիլմում նա կատարում է USB Flashki ԴԵՐ


Ջոննի Մնեմոնիկ

----------


## Սամվել

> Ջոննի Մնեմոնիկ


Ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ապրես


Դու էլ: :Smile:  Թող ուրիշը գրի էլի:

----------


## Sirop

> Չե հա ուրա ինձ էտքան նկարագրելու տաղանդ………
> Ուրեմն…Գլխավոր դերում *Բռենդան Ֆրեյզեր* 
> Արկածային ֆիլմ…եգիպտոսի հետ կապված



միգուցե ՄՈՒՄԻԱ  :Think: 


հ.գ.
վայ արդեն պատասխանել են ... չէի նկատել

----------


## Մանոն

Վայյ, էլի հարց տվող չկա, էս ինչ ալարկոտ ժողովուրդ է :Tongue: 
Դէ ուրեմն հարց.
*Քիյանու Ռիվզ*, *Պատրիկ Սուեզի*, սուր սյուժեով ֆիլմ է:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վայյ, էլի հարց տվող չկա, էս ինչ ալարկոտ ժողովուրդ է
> Դէ ուրեմն հարց.
> *Քիյանու Ռիվզ*, *Պատրիկ Սուեզի*, սուր սյուժեով ֆիլմ է:


Ալիքի Կատարին  :Smile: 

Կարաս էլի դու հարց տաս եթե ուզում ես  :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

Բրյուս Ուիլիս, Դեմի Մուր

----------


## Մանոն

Լավ, չգտաք :Tongue: , (երևի GOOGL-ը փչացելա)
Ինքս էլ պատասխանեմ. «Մահացու մտքեր», որտեղ Դեմի Մուրը սպանեց խեղճ Բրյուս Ուլիսին :Sad: 
Ով ուզում է թող հարց տա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ, չգտաք, (երևի GOOGL-ը փչացելա)
> Ինքս էլ պատասխանեմ. «Մահացու մտքեր», որտեղ Դեմի Մուրը սպանեց խեղճ Բրյուս Ուլիսին
> Ով ուզում է թող հարց տա:


Ջոնի Դեպ…էլ չեմ հիշում ովա խաղում…վորջ ֆիլմա…3 սերյա հլը որ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ջոնի Դեպ…էլ չեմ հիշում ովա խաղում…վորջ ֆիլմա…3 սերյա հլը որ


կարիբյան ծովահենները

----------


## Սամվել

> կարիբյան ծովահենները


Ապրես հարց տուր… :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

Նիկոլաս Քեյջ, Անժելինա Ջոլի

----------


## Root

Ուգնատь զա շիսդիսյատь սիկունդ.

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ուգնատь զա շիսդիսյատь սիկունդ.


դուզա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> դուզա


Ռուտ հարց տուր :Wink:

----------


## Root

> Ռուտ հարց տուր


Դուք տվեք, ես կինո չեմ նայում  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դուք տվեք, ես կինո չեմ նայում


Լավ ժողովուրդ դուք տվեք  ես ալարում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս լրիվ ալարում են հա: Լավ ես տամ: Գլխավոր դերում Քիանու Ռիվզ: Ֆիլմում  ինքը ֆուտբոլի մարզիչ ա:

----------


## Srtik

> Գլխավոր դերում Քիանու Ռիվզ: Ֆիլմում  ինքը ֆուտբոլի մարզիչ ա:


Замены  ֆի՞լմն է:

----------


## Root

Կամ էլ Дублеры  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Էս լրիվ ալարում են հա: Լավ ես տամ: Գլխավոր դերում Քիանու Ռիվզ: Ֆիլմում  ինքը ֆուտբոլի մարզիչ ա:




Մի քիչ խաբել եմ, ֆուտբոլի մարզիչ չի, բայց չեմ ասի ինչի մարզիչա: Ֆիլմում խաղացողներից մեկը մահանում ա:

----------


## BOBO

Աչքիս բեյսբոլի մարզիչ ա :Wink: , վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում բայց էտ կինոյում իրան աշխատանք ա պետք ըլնում: Բեյսբոլի մարզիչ են նշանակում ու փոքր երեխեքի ա մարզում, որպեսզի երեխեքը մի բանով զբաղվեն ու թմրանյութերից հեռու մնան:

----------


## Lapterik

> Աչքիս բեյսբոլի մարզիչ ա, վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում բայց էտ կինոյում իրան աշխատանք ա պետք ըլնում: Բեյսբոլի մարզիչ են նշանակում ու փոքր երեխեքի ա մարզում, որպեսզի երեխեքը մի բանով զբաղվեն ու թմրանյութերից հեռու մնան:


Ճիշտ ես, երնագիրը հենց «Բեյսբոլ» ա:  :Smile: 
Շարունակիր:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս էլի գրող չկա հա: :Think:  Լավ ես գրեմ: Ուրեմն գլխավոր դերում Քիանու Ռիվզ և Քեմեռոն Դիազ:

----------


## helium

Чувствуя Миннесоту  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ճիշտ ա  :Smile: 
հերթը քոնն ա

----------


## helium

Ջոնի Լի Միլլեր, Վալ Կիլմեր, Քրիստիան Սլեյտեր

----------


## Մանոն

Էլի մեռավ էս թեման: helium-ի ասած կինոն երևի ոչ ոք չի տեսել , հուսամ մի օր կասի դա որ ֆիլմն է:
Լավ, մի ֆիլմ եմ պահում…Գլխավոր դերում՝*Թոմ Հենգս*: 
Ուրեմն… այս մարդը ամբողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում խոսում է մի գնդակի հետ, որի անունը Wilson էր դրել :LOL: Կարծում եմ տեսած կլինեք այդ ֆիլմը:Դէ՞…

----------


## Սամվել

> Էլի մեռավ էս թեման: helium-ի ասած կինոն երևի ոչ ոք չի տեսել , հուսամ մի օր կասի դա որ ֆիլմն է:
> Լավ, մի ֆիլմ եմ պահում…Գլխավոր դերում՝*Թոմ Հենգս*: 
> Ուրեմն… այս մարդը ամբողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում խոսում է մի գնդակի հետ, որի անունը Wilson էր դրելԿարծում եմ տեսած կլինեք այդ ֆիլմը:Դէ՞…


էէ…Էն որ անմարդաբնակ կղզի ա է ընկնում էտ ֆիլմնա…ԲԱյց անունը չեմ հիշում  :Sad:

----------


## Մանոն

> էէ…Էն որ անմարդաբնակ կղզի ա է ընկնում էտ ֆիլմնա…ԲԱյց անունը չեմ հիշում


 :Tongue: ահա, լավ գրում եմ, բայց հարցը դու ես տալու
Изгой, կներեք հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

քանի որ գրող չկա, եկեք ես գրեմ.
շատ հասարակ բան. գլխավոր դերերում Առնոլդ Շվարցենեգեր ու Ռոբերտ Պատրիկ

----------


## Աբելյան

Խոսքս "Terminator 2"-ի մասին ա:
Լավ: Գլխավոր դերերում Դեյվիդ Դուխովնի ու Ջիլլիան Անդերսոն:

----------


## Սամվել

> Խոսքս "Terminator 2"-ի մասին ա:
> Լավ: Գլխավոր դերերում Դեյվիդ Դուխովնի ու Ջիլլիան Անդերսոն:


Գաղտնի Նյութեր  :Wink:

----------


## helium

> helium-ի ասած կինոն երևի ոչ ոք չի տեսել , հուսամ մի օր կասի դա որ ֆիլմն է:


Կներեք, որ երկար ժամանակ չէի պատասխանում, ուղղակի արցակուրդի մեջ էի։ Իրոք մարդ էտ կինոն չի տեսել??? Охотники за разумом։ ՖԲՌ–ի կուրսանտներին ուղարկում են անմարդաբնակ կղզի, որ մանյակի բռնեն՝ որպես քննություն։ Կղզում իրանք պետքա կարողանային ուլիկաներից ելնելով՝ գտնեին մարդասպանին։ Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ սարքած էր, ոչ մի մարդասպան իրականում չկար, ուղղակի պետքա ստուգվեին իրանց ունակությունները։ Բայց.....մարդիկ սկսում են հետաքրքիր ձևով մահանալ…պարզվումա իրանցից մեկը իրոք որ մարդասպանա…Եթե չեք տեսել, խորհուրդ կտամ նայել, շաաաատ հետաքրքիր կինոյա։

----------


## Սամվել

> Կներեք, որ երկար ժամանակ չէի պատասխանում, ուղղակի արցակուրդի մեջ էի։ Իրոք մարդ էտ կինոն չի տեսել??? Охотники за разумом։ ՖԲՌ–ի կուրսանտներին ուղարկում են անմարդաբնակ կղզի, որ մանյակի բռնեն՝ որպես քննություն։ Կղզում իրանք պետքա կարողանային ուլիկաներից ելնելով՝ գտնեին մարդասպանին։ Այնտեղ ամեն ինչ սարքած էր, ոչ մի մարդասպան իրականում չկար, ուղղակի պետքա ստուգվեին իրանց ունակությունները։ Բայց.....մարդիկ սկսում են հետաքրքիր ձևով մահանալ…պարզվումա իրանցից մեկը իրոք որ մարդասպանա…Եթե չեք տեսել, խորհուրդ կտամ նայել, շաաաատ հետաքրքիր կինոյա։


Ես ՏԵսել եմ ԿԱրգին Ֆիլմա  :Good:

----------


## Մանոն

Լավ հիմա սա գտեք.
Ֆրանսիական ֆիլմ է, պատմական բնույթ ունի, ֆիլմի ընթացքում  հնչում է Շարլ Ազնավուրի հայտնի երաժշտություններից: Դերակատարներին չեմ նշում, որ որոնման համակարգից չօգտվեք :Tongue:

----------


## Մանոն

Չէի մտածի, թե տեսած չեք լինի....«*Թեհրան-43*»:
Հարցի իրավունքը թողնում եմ ցանկացողին :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Բրյուս Վուիլիս ... Ծիծաղելի ֆիլմ գողի մասին  :Ok:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Гудзонский ястреб  :Hands Up:

----------


## Lapterik

> Гудзонский ястреб


Հերթը քոնն է, բայց մինչև դու գաս, ես մի հատ գրեմ:
Ուրեմն չգիտեմ ովքեր են խաղում գլխավոր դերերում: Ֆիլմում աղջիկը պայծառատես է լինում, անընդհատ իրա աչքի առաջ գալիս են տեսարաններ, թե որտեղ ինչ պիտի լինի, օրինակ ավտովթար: 

Հ.Գ.Մի խոսքով իրան ֆիլմից առաջ ասել էին, թե հաջորդ կադրում ինչ պիտի ցույց տան :LOL: :

----------


## Հենո

Նշանակման կետ կամ пункт назначения

----------


## ArmSOAD

Քանի որ անցածը ես էի գուշակել, ուրեմն ասում եմ: 
Գլխավոր դերերում` Բրեդ Փիտտ, Թոմ Քրուզ, Անտոնիո Բանդերաս, Քիրստեն Դանստ:
Տեսնեմ ով կիմանա:  :Think:  Փնտրող համակարգերից օգտվել չկա...

----------


## BOBO

Կարող ա "Մարդասպանները"-ն ա? :Smile:

----------


## helium

Ինձ թվումա ʼՀարցազրույց վամպիրի հետʼ ֆիլմնա...չէ, հաստատ էտ կինոնա  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ինձ թվումա ʼՀարցազրույց վամպիրի հետʼ ֆիլմնա...չէ, հաստատ էտ կինոնա


Շատ ճիշտա թվում: Հենց էտա որ կա:  :Hands Up: 
Քո հերթնա:

----------


## helium

Մարտին Լոուրենս, Լյուկ Ուիլսոն, Պիտեր Գրին.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Մարտին Լոուրենս, Լյուկ Ուիլսոն, Պիտեր Գրին....


Կատակերգություն - «Ադամանդե ոստիկանը» 

Ժան Ռենո և Թոմ Հենքս  :Smile:

----------


## Fantazy

> Կատակերգություն - «Ադամանդե ոստիկանը» 
> 
> Ժան Ռենո և Թոմ Հենքս


Միգուցե "Код Да Винчи"??? 
Եթե ճիշտ եմ գրել, ասեք:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Միգուցե "Код Да Винчи"??? 
> Եթե ճիշտ եմ գրել, ասեք:


Այո, հերթը քոնն է  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այո, հերթը քոնն է


Իի էտի "Բագռովիե Րեկի" ֆիլմում չի՞ որ նրանք միասին են  :Think:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Իի էտի "Բագռովիե Րեկի" ֆիլմում չի՞ որ նրանք միասին են


ես այդ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել, գուցե այդտեղ էլ են միասին  :Smile:  բայց  իմ ասած ֆիլմը Fantazy-ն  գուշակեց  :Wink:

----------


## Fantazy

Josh Hartnett, Diane Kruger.

Գեղեցիկ սիրո պատմություն:

----------


## Fantazy

Որքան հասկանում եմ, ոչ ոք չգիտի պատասխանը: Ֆիլմի անունը՝ "Մոլագարները" անգլերեն "obsessed" իսկ օրիգինալ անունը "Wicker Park".

Մեկ ուրիշ ֆիլմ եմ գրում. 
Գլխավոր դերում Էշթոն Կատչեր: Նա կարողանում է վերադառնալ անցյալ ու փոփոխել այն, բայց ամեն անգամ, երբ նա փորձում է մի բան ուղղել, ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ է լինում:

----------


## Հենո

Թիթեռի էֆեկտը

----------


## Fantazy

Ճիշտ ես: Շարունակի՛ր:

----------


## Հենո

Ալ Պաչինո, Միշել Պֆայֆեր

Ռեժիսոր-Բրայան Դե Պալմա

----------


## Fantazy

"Սպիով դեմքը"   :Think:

----------


## Herates

Ջոն Տրավոլտա

----------


## Fantazy

:Nono:      Նախ և առաջ հարցի հերթը Ձերը չէր, այլ իմը: Ես պարզապես սպասում էի, որ հաստատեին իմ պատասխանը:
Իսկ երկրորդը՝ ի՞նչ Ջոն Տրավոլտա   :Shok:    , ինքը շաաաաաաատ ֆիլմերում ա նկարահանվել, որ սկսեմ թվարկել այսօր չեմ վերջացնի:

----------


## Fantazy

> "Սպիով դեմքը"


Համենայնդեպս, ես կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ պատասխանել:
Այս ֆիլմը այն հատուկենտ ֆիլմերից է որ իմ վրա շատ մեծ տպավորություն է թողել: Ես այն շատ եմ սիրում: Ֆիլմում հանդես են եկել Brad Pitt-ը, Anthony Hopkins-ը, Aidan Quinn-ը, Julia Ormond-ը: 

Հ.Գ. Նախապես ասեմ, որ Brad Pitt-ի և Anthony Hopkins-ի մասնակցությամբ՝ "Ծանոթացեք Ջո Բլեք" ֆիլմը *չի*:

----------


## helium

Աշնան լեգենդները.....շատ լավ ֆիլմա....

Էլայջա Վուդ, Օրլանդո Բլում, Լիվ Թայլեր, Հյուգո Ուիվինգ.....ամենահայտնի դերասաններն են ֆիլմում.....

----------


## Հենո

մատանիների տիրակալը

----------


## helium

Շատ ճիշտ ես :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

Ալ Պաչինո,Ալիսիա Վիտ,Լիլի Սոբեսկի:
Ռեժիսոր - Ջոն Էվնետ

----------


## Breath of wind

> Ալ Պաչինո,Ալիսիա Վիտ,Լիլի Սոբեսկի:
> Ռեժիսոր - Ջոն Էվնետ


88 րոպե՞

----------


## Հենո

այո

----------


## Breath of wind

Ջոն Կյուսակ, Կեյտ Բեկինսեյլ, Ջերեմի Պայվեն

ռեժիսյոր - Պիտեր Չելսոմ

----------


## BOBO

> Ջոն Կյուսակ, Կեյտ Բեկինսեյլ, Ջերեմի Պայվեն
> 
> ռեժիսյոր - Պիտեր Չելսոմ


Ինտուիցյա
Բայց չեմ տեսել :LOL: 

ռեժ`. Ռ. Ռոդրիգես, դերերում` Ա.Բանդերաս, Ս.Ստալոնե, Ա.Վեգա, Կ.Գուդիջո

----------


## Universe

> ռեժ`. Ռ. Ռոդրիգես, դերերում` Ա.Բանդերաս, Ս.Ստալոնե, Ա.Վեգա, Կ.Գուդիջո


*Վարձու Մարդասպանները...*  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> *Վարձու Մարդասպանները...*


Նեա էտ քո ասածում նշվածներից մենակ Բանդերասն ու Ստալոնեն են:

----------


## Հենո

աաաաաա :LOL: 
էսի լավ կինոյա  :Hands Up: 
Լրտեսների Երեխաները 1-3

----------


## BOBO

Չէ, Շպիոնների Էրեխեքը 3 :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

լավ ես գրեմ
Մել Գիբսոն ու Դեննի Գլովեր
1998 թվին ա նկարահանվել

----------


## P.S.

Մահացու զենք՞

----------


## Աբելյան

ո՞րերորդը

----------


## P.S.

Չորրորդը… :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

Հիմա իմ հերթն է՞...

Մեթ Դեյմոն, Ռոբին Ուիլյամս...կարծես 1998 թվականին...
նաև՝ Քեյսի Աֆլեկ

Հ.Գ. Իմ ամենասիրած ֆիլմերից է

----------


## ArmSOAD

Էդ Good Will Hunting-ը չի`:
Եթե հա, ուրեմն էնտեղ Բեն Աֆլեկնա խաղում:

----------


## P.S.

Այո, Good Will Hunting–ն է, որի համար համահեղինակ սցենարիստներ Աֆլեկն ու Դեյմոնը Օսկար ստացան, Ռոբբի Ուիլյամսն էլ Օսկար ստացավ լավագույն 2-րդ դերի համար։  Քեյսի Աֆլեկն էլ է խաղում։

----------


## ArmSOAD

Լավ հիմա իմ հերթն է:
Ուրեմն, գլխավոր դերերում Կոնստանտին Խաբենսկի, Ալեկսեյ Չադով, Գոշա Կուցենկո:
Սիրածս ֆիլմերիցա  :Cool:

----------


## helium

Ночной дозор կամ Дневной дозор  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Ночной дозор կամ Дневной дозор


Ճիշտ ես` Ночной дозор:

----------


## helium

Այս ֆիլմի մասին կարող է և լսած դեռևս չլինեք, քանի որ պրեմիերան երեկ էր, բայց ինչևիցե....

Անջելինա Ջոլի, Էնտոնի Հոպկինս, Ջոն Մալկովիչ, Ռեյ Ուինստոուն.....
 :Ok:

----------


## P.S.

> Այս ֆիլմի մասին կարող է և լսած դեռևս չլինեք, քանի որ պրեմիերան երեկ էր, բայց ինչևիցե....
> 
> Անջելինա Ջոլի, Էնտոնի Հոպկինս, Ջոն Մալկովիչ, Ռեյ Ուինստոուն.....


Ոնց թե...Beowulf...ինքը fantasy է, արդեն մի քանի օր է էկրաններին, հավաքել է 20 մլն–ից ավելի։ Ի դեպ, ֆիլմում հայ էլ կա՝ Ջոն Բիլեզիկջյան։ Ռեժիսորն էլ Օսկարակիր Ռոբերտ Զեմեկիսն է։ Ի դեպ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ֆիլմը դիտել 3-D–ով, որովհետև գժժանոց է։  Լուրջ եմ ասում չեք փոշմանի։ 

Լավ, որ խոսքը գնաց Ջոլիի պես աղջկա մասին, մի հատ ես ասեմ՝ Թիմ Մաքքոյ, Ջոլի և Մորգան Ֆրիման։ Ռեժիսորի անունն էլ հետո կասեմ...

----------


## helium

> Ի դեպ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ֆիլմը դիտել 3-D–ով, որովհետև գժժանոց է։


Իսկ որտեղ ??? Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում???... հետաքրքիրա, երբ կհասնի այստեղ...

----------


## P.S.

> Իսկ որտեղ ??? Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում???... հետաքրքիրա, երբ կհասնի այստեղ...


Կինոմոսկվայում որքան տեղյակ եմ 3D չկա...բայց կարող է իմ ինֆորմացիան հնացած է։ Իմ խորհուրդը ավելի շատ վերաբերում էր ամերիկա և եվրոպաբնակ ակումբցիներին :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ժողովուրդ, էս ուր եք`: Դե որ հարց չեք տալիս, ես կասեմ:
Գլխավոր դերերում- Ռոբին Ուիլիամս և Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո:
Դե մտածեք... :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ժողովուրդ, էս ուր եք`: Դե որ հարց չեք տալիս, ես կասեմ:
> Գլխավոր դերերում- Ռոբին Ուիլիամս և Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո:
> Դե մտածեք...


Пробуждение կինոնա
հարցը՝
էլի Ռոբին Ուլիյամսնա գլխավոր դերերում, ես անգամ Ալ Պաչինոյի հետ

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ամբողջ թեման նայեցի... լիքը անծանոթ ֆիլմերի ու դերասանների անուններ կարդացի, շատ հետաքրքիր էր... Բայց մի վատ բան եք արել, սա բաց եք թողել`



> Արեք ես տամ էլի .. *Նատալյա Ֆատեևա ի ԱՌմեն Ջիգարխանյան*


*Ֆրունզե Դովլաթյան - «Բարև', ես եմ»* - հայ կինոյի վերածնունդի առաջին ֆիլմն ու առհասարակ մեր ամենալավ ֆիլմերից մեկը... :Love:  
Իսկ հարցի պատասխանը Ի-նետում արդեն գտա, բայց չեմ գրի, թող գրեն նրանք, ովքեր դիտել են ֆիլմը...

----------


## ArmSOAD

լավ էլի ժողովուրդ: Էս էլի կորաք: Հնարավոր չի, որ այդ ֆիլմը տեսած չլինեիք: Դա "Անքնություն" ("бессонница") ֆիլմն է: Հաճախ են ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> լավ էլի ժողովուրդ: Էս էլի կորաք: Հնարավոր չի, որ այդ ֆիլմը տեսած չլինեիք: Դա "Անքնություն" ("бессонница") ֆիլմն է: Հաճախ են ցույց տալիս:


Ես չեմ նայել...  :Sad:  բայց ինտերնետում լիքը տեղեկություններ բերեց...
Դե նոր  հարց գրի  :Wink:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ուրեմն, գուշակեք իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից մեկը: Խաղում են` Ջեք Նիկոլսոն և Շելի Դյուվալ:
Ընտիր ֆիլմա :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Շելի Դյուվալ:


Իրան չգիտեմ  :Sad:  Կինա՞... Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կինոյից ա հայտնի...

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Իրան չգիտեմ  Կինա՞... Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կինոյից ա հայտնի...


Ինքը մի քիչ անդուր արտաքինով կինա: Միակ ֆիլմը որ ես գիտեմ իրանով բացի այս մեկից, Կասպերի մասին ֆիլմն է, էն որ մի կախարդ աղջկա հետ է ընկերանում:

Եթե դժվար է գուշակել, հուշում կտամ: Ֆիլմի ռեժիսյորը Ստենլի Կուբրիկն է: Այն Սթիվեն Քինգի համանուն պատմվածքի հիման վրա է նկարված:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Եթե դժվար է գուշակել, հուշում կտամ: Ֆիլմի ռեժիսյորը Ստենլի Կուբրիկն է: Այն Սթիվեն Քինգի համանուն պատմվածքի հիման վրա է նկարված:


Չէ, փաստորեն պատասխան չկա... քանի օն-լայն ես, պատասխանը ու նոր հարցը գրի, հա՞, չեմ ուզում, որ էս թեման մեռնի  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ կարդացեք այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումը, որտեղ գրված են խաղի կանոնները.



> Կարող եք գրել գլխավոր դերակատարներին կամ հերոսների անունները, ֆիլմի ժանրը, ռեժիսորին: Դժվարանալու դեպքում կարող եք ինֆորմացիա ավելացնել` պատմելով դրվագներ սյուժեից կամ հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ ֆիլմի մասին:
> Այսպես`
> Խոր հոգեբանական ֆիլմ է: Գլխավոր դերակատարներն են Կիյանու Ռիվզ և Ալ Պաչինո:


Մենակ դերասանների անուններ նշելը շատ քիչ է, գոնե մի հավելյալ տեղեկություն էլ է պետք տալ, ընդ որում հենց սկզբից։ Իսկ մնացած հուշումները, եթե դրանց անհրաժեշտությունը լինի, արդեն՝ հետո։

----------


## ArmSOAD

էէէ... քանի որ այսքան հուշումից հետո ոչ-ոք չգուշակեց, մի հատ էլ եմ հնարավորութըուն տալիս: Սյուժեում ուրեմն Տորրանսների ընտանիքը ձմռանը գնում է մի հըուրանոց,որտեղ ընտանիքի հայրը պահակ է աշխատում: Այդ հյուրանոցում մարդ չկա բացի իրենցից և լիքը ուրվականներից, որոնք Ջեք Տորանսին խենթացնում են ու համոզում որ իր կնոջն ու տղային սպանի: Վերջը իհարկե նրանք փրկվում են:  :Hands Up: 200px-The_shining_heres_johnny.jpg

shining.jpg

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էէէ... քանի որ այսքան հուշումից հետո ոչ-ոք չգուշակեց, մի հատ էլ եմ հնարավորութըուն տալիս: Սյուժեում ուրեմն Տորրանսների ընտանիքը ձմռանը գնում է մի հըուրանոց,որտեղ ընտանիքի հայրը պահակ է աշխատում: Այդ հյուրանոցում մարդ չկա բացի իրենցից և լիքը ուրվականներից, որոնք Ջեք Տորանսին խենթացնում են ու համոզում որ իր կնոջն ու տղային սպանի: Վերջը իհարկե նրանք փրկվում են: 200px-The_shining_heres_johnny.jpg
> 
> shining.jpg


Сияние

----------


## ArmSOAD

Վայ հազիվ..... :Hands Up:  ԴԵ քո հարցը ասա:

----------


## Uxaki mard

Մի հարց էլ ես .
Գլխավոր  հերոս համարյա թե չկա  :Smile: , խաղում են Թիմ Ռոթը, Մադոննան, Բրյուս վիլիսսը, Անտոնիո Բանդերասը......  նաև ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի հարց էլ ես .
> Գլխավոր  հերոս համարյա թե չկա , խաղում են Թիմ Ռոթը, Մադոննան, Բրյուս վիլիսսը, Անտոնիո Բանդերասը......  նաև ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը:



Վա՜յ ոնց չկա , Թիմ Ռոթի հերոսնա՝Թեդը  :LOL:  , Տարանտինոն ֆիլմի  չորս ռեժիսյորներից մեկն է,իսկ ֆիլմի անունն է *«4 սենյակները»* ( հայերեն թարգմանաբար )   :Hands Up: 
*Գալաթեա* սպասում ենք հարցիդ   :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Գալաթեա* սպասում ենք հարցիդ


Բայց Galatea–ն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ, չհասկացա...  :Dntknw:  Գուշակողը դու ես, դու պիտի հարց տաս։  :Wink:  Աչքիս էս թեման խառնել ես Galatea-ի բացած նմանատիպ մյուս թեմայի հետ, որտեղ պայմաններն ուրիշ էին, ու Galatea–ն վարողն էր, հարցերը միշտ ինքն էր տալիս։ Ամեն դեպքում սա հաստատ էդ թեման չի։  :Wink:  Քո հերթն է։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Բայց Galatea–ն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ, չհասկացա...  Գուշակողը դու ես, դու պիտի հարց տաս։  Աչքիս էս թեման խառնել ես Galatea-ի բացած նմանատիպ մյուս թեմայի հետ, որտեղ պայմաններն ուրիշ էին, ու Galatea–ն վարողն էր, հարցերը միշտ ինքն էր տալիս։ Ամեն դեպքում սա հաստատ էդ թեման չի։  Քո հերթն է։


Չէ չեմ խառնել  :Tongue:  ,մինչև Uxaki mard- ի հարց տալուն , որը  հերթ չէր կանգնել ,  Գալաթեան էր գուշակել նախորդ ֆիլմը : Սպասենք իրա հարցին  :Wink:  :Սիրում եմ կարգ ու կանոն  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հարցնեե~մ  :Smile: 

Խաղում է Ջուլիկը Ռոբերթս: Ամբողջ ֆիլմն իր վրա է, կարելի է ասել...Երեք երեխա ունի ու իր համառության, խելքի  ու պուպուշ, կարճ շորիկների շնորհիվ լիքը մարդկանց օգնում է  :Smile: 

Դե ասեք  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հարցնեե~մ 
> 
> Խաղում է Ջուլիկը Ռոբերթս: Ամբողջ ֆիլմն իր վրա է, կարելի է ասել...Երեք երեխա ունի ու իր համառության, խելքի  ու պուպուշ, կարճ շորիկների շնորհիվ լիքը մարդկանց օգնում է 
> 
> Դե ասեք


Երևի «Էրին Բրոկովիչ» ֆիլմն է, հա՞...  :Unsure:  Չնայած չեմ տեսել էդ ֆիլմը, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինքը էդ ֆիլմում բազմազավակ մայրիկ էր։  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երևի «Էրին Բրոկովիչ» ֆիլմն է, հա՞...  Չնայած չեմ տեսել էդ ֆիլմը, բայց գիտեմ, որ ինքը էդ ֆիլմում բազմազավակ մայրիկ էր։


Ինքնա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինքնա


Լավ, ուրեմն այդ ֆիլմում խաղում են *Թոմ Կրուզը*, *Բրեդ Փիթը* և *Անտոնիո Բանդերասը*։ 
Գուշակե՛ք։  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավ, ուրեմն այդ ֆիլմում խաղում են *Թոմ Կրուզը*, *Բրեդ Փիթը* և *Անտոնիո Բանդերասը*։ 
> Գուշակե՛ք։


Եթե Փիթը մի ֆիլմում կա ,ուրեմն ես անգիր գիտեմ դա :LOL: 

<<Հարցազրույց վամպիրի հետ>>

Հ.Գ.
մեկդ հարց դրեք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կլինի ես իմ թարախ հարցերից տամ?  :Wink: 

Մարչելո Մաստրոյանի, Անիտա Էկբերգ, Անուկ Այմե

Դասականների շարքից  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Կլինի ես իմ թարախ հարցերից տամ? 
> 
> Մարչելո Մաստրոյանի, Անիտա Էկբերգ, Անուկ Այմե
> 
> Դասականների շարքից


Լա դոլչե վիտա?  :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լա դոլչե վիտա?


Մալադեց! "Քաղցր Կյանքը..."

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Մալադեց! "Քաղցր Կյանքը..."


  :Tongue: 

 Ջամես Մարսդեն, Ռաչել Մսադամս, Ռյան Գոսլինգ...  :Blush: 
Սիրային կինոնկար... :Love:

----------


## firewall

The Notebook

----------


## firewall

> The Notebook


Հուշատետրը՞:  Գոսլինգ-ին չգիդեմ... բայց այս ֆիլմը երևի ամենալավ սիրային կինոնկարն է, որը ես տեսել եմ  :Good:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Հուշատետրը՞:  Գոսլինգ-ին չգիդեմ... բայց այս ֆիլմը երևի ամենալավ սիրային կինոնկարն է, որը ես տեսել եմ


Այո ճիշտ ես!  :Wink: 
Շարունակիր....

----------


## firewall

Ջեսիկա Ալբա, պինգվիններ… կոմեդիա  :Smile:

----------


## firewall

Գլխավոր հերոսից փախնում ընկերուհիները և միշտ ամուսնանում մի ուրիշ տղամարդու հետ..

----------


## ArmSOAD

"Հաջողություն, Չակ"

----------


## firewall

Ճիշտ է  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

ArmSOAD  Շարունակի... :Blush:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ուրեմն դերերում են` Ռոբերտ Դե նիրո, Կրիստոֆեր Ուոկեն, Մերիլ Ստրիպ: 79 թվի կինո է: Բավականին ծանր դրամա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ուրեմն դերերում են` Ռոբերտ Դե նիրո, Կրիստոֆեր Ուոկեն, Մերիլ Ստրիպ: 79 թվի կինո է: Բավականին ծանր դրամա:


Dear Hunter?

----------


## ArmSOAD

Այո: Բայց տեսել ես?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Այո: Բայց տեսել ես?


Բա ոնց?  :Smile:  Ամենասիրածս ֆիլմերի ցանկում է  :Smile: 

Քիանու Ռիվզ, Բրիջիդ Ֆոնդա, Քրիս Այզեք

----------


## Stranger

Գուցե  <<Փոքրիկ Բուդդա >>

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գուցե  <<Փոքրիկ Բուդդա >>


Ապրես! Քո հերթն է  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

Ռոմանտիկ ֆիլմ…Գլխավոր դերերում՝  Քիանու Ռիվզ, Շերլիզ Տերոն

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Քաղցր Նոյեմբեր?

----------


## helium

Sweet november :Smile:  
Նոր ֆիլմա՝  Հայդեն Քրիստերսոն (որպես հուշում ասեմ, որ Անակին Սքայուոքերի դերն է կատարել Star Wars–ում  :Wink: ), Սամուել Լ Ջեքսոն

----------


## Lapterik

> Ռոմանտիկ ֆիլմ…Գլխավոր դերերում՝  Քիանու Ռիվզ, Շերլիզ Տերոն


«Քաղցր Նոյեմբեր»

----------


## Empty`Tears

Դե արդեն բոլորը ճիշտ պատասխանեցին...

----------


## Empty`Tears

Տխուր կինո է.. :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Ժերար Դեպարդյե, Դոնալդ Սադերլենդ, Դոմինիկ Սանդա:

Ահավոր երկար ու շատ ծանր ֆիլմ է

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Ժերար Դեպարդյե, Դոնալդ Սադերլենդ, Դոմինիկ Սանդա:
> 
> Ահավոր երկար ու շատ ծանր ֆիլմ է


*1900 ?*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *1900 ?*


Ճիշտ է: Իսկ ֆիլմը գոնե տեսել ես?  :Tongue:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ճիշտ է: Իսկ ֆիլմը գոնե տեսել ես?


Նեա.. պապաս էր նայում, ես կամ կինոի կեսից քնում եմ, կամ էլ հաջորդը օրը պատմում են, եթե իհարկե կինոն հետաքրքիր չի լինում.. (երևի)..

Հ.Գ. Երևի ասում ես, այ մարդ թող ուրիշնորն էլ գուշակեն...հա՞ :Blush:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նեա.. պապաս էր նայում, ես կամ կինոի կեսից քնում եմ, կամ էլ հաջորդը օրը պատմում են, եթե իհարկե կինոն հետաքրքիր չի լինում.. (երևի)..
> 
> Հ.Գ. Երևի ասում ես, այ մարդ թող ուրիշնորն էլ գուշակեն...հա՞


Չէ, եթե ֆիլմը չես տեսել ու գուգլով ես պատասխանը գտնում ավելի լավ է չպատասխանել:

Դե ինչ արած, քո հերթն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Չէ, եթե ֆիլմը չես տեսել ու գուգլով ես պատասխանը գտնում ավելի լավ է չպատասխանել:
> 
> Դե ինչ արած, քո հերթն ա


Որ մի բան չգիտես, մի ասա տենց.. :Sad: 
Ինքդ էլ շարունակիր...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ջորջ Քլունի, Ջոն Տուռտուռո, Հոլի Հանթեր

----------


## Stranger

Ֆիլմի անունը հաստատ չեմ հիսհւմ, աչքիս "Օ, որտեղ ես եղբայրս " կամ տենց մի հիմարություն:Բայց սյուժեն կարամ պատմեմ. Ինչքան գիտեմ 3 հանցագործ, որոնք իրար կպած են մի շղթայով փախչում են բանտից՝ քար ջարդելու ժամանակ:Նրանցից մեկը գանձ եր թաղել ապահով վայրում:Դարբին գտնելու ընթացքում խեղրճերի գլխին ինչ ասես չի գալիս.նրանք հանդիպում են կույր բախտագուշակի ,բանկ թալանողի,սիրահարվում ու հիասթափվում են:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ֆիլմի անունը հաստատ չեմ հիսհւմ, աչքիս "Օ, որտեղ ես եղբայրս " կամ տենց մի հիմարություն:Բայց սյուժեն կարամ պատմեմ. Ինչքան գիտեմ 3 հանցագործ, որոնք իրար կպած են մի շղթայով փախչում են բանտից՝ քար ջարդելու ժամանակ:Նրանցից մեկը գանձ եր թաղել ապահով վայրում:Դարբին գտնելու ընթացքում խեղրճերի գլխին ինչ ասես չի գալիս.նրանք հանդիպում են կույր բախտագուշակի ,բանկ թալանողի,սիրահարվում ու հիասթափվում են:


Ապրես, ճիշտ ես գուշակել: Իմ կարծիքով ամենալավ կոմեդիաներից մեկն է  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

Եթե դեմ չեք ես տամ ին հարցը 
ֆիլմի ռեժիսորը Մարտին Սկորսեզան է,գլխավոր դերերում  Լեոնարդո Դի Կապրիո,Կեմերոն Դիազ են:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ընտրի ֆիլմ է, թե չեք նայել խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել:Ֆիլմի սլոգանն  «Америка рождалась на улицах».

----------


## Norton

երևի Նյու-Յորքի ավազակախմբերը?? կարծեմ վերնագիրը դա յա.

----------


## Stranger

Ճիշտ ես ;Ասա հարցդ:
Հետգրություն կասես երբ եք հավաքվում ես էլ միանամ?

----------


## Norton

> Ճիշտ ես ;Ասա հարցդ:
> Հետգրություն կասես երբ եք հավաքվում ես էլ միանամ?


Ես քանի-որ հարմար ֆիլմ չեմ կարողանում մտաբերել այս պահին,նորից դւ գրի,կամ ով կցանկանա. :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Շարունակեմ՞

----------


## Stranger

Եղավ,վոնց կուզես. Թոմ քրուզ, Դաստին Հոֆման

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Empty`Tears  կներես: Ես շտապեցի: Կարող ես հաջորդիվ քո հարցը տալ

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Եղավ,վոնց կուզես. Թոմ քրուզ, Դաստին Հոֆման
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Empty`Tears  կներես: Ես շտապեցի: Կարող ես հաջորդիվ քո հարցը տալ


Գուշակեմ նոր... :Tongue: 

Անձրևի մարդը... :Blush:

----------


## Norton

պտի որ անձրևի մարդը լինի,եթե ճիշտ եմ հերթը Empty tears-ին է

----------


## Empty`Tears

Այ այս կինոն իսկապես դիտել եմ, ու դերասանին շատ եմ սիրում...  :Smile: 

Նիկոլաս Կեյջ, Մեգ Ռայան, Դեննիս Ֆռանց..

----------


## Norton

Հրեշտակների քաղաքը,ես ֆիլմը շուտ եմ տեսել,վերնագիրը չեի հիշում .եդ հարցում մի քիչ օգնել են ոչինչ?? :Blush:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Հրեշտակների քաղաքը,ես ֆիլմը շուտ եմ տեսել,վերնագիրը չեի հիշում .եդ հարցում մի քիչ օգնել են ոչինչ??


Ոչինչ, դատողը ես չեմ... :Wink: 
Քանի որ շատ ես սիրում, իմ պես ուրեմն շարունակի.. :Wink:

----------


## Norton

գլխավոր դերում Նիկոլ Քիդման,ռեժիսոր Ալեքսանդրո Ամենաբարա.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> գլխավոր դերում Նիկոլ Քիդման,ռեժիսոր Ալեքսանդրո Ամենաբարա.


Հուշումտ շատ քիչա ,ինչ որ բան ավելացրա ... :Wink:

----------


## Norton

Հուշում,ֆիլմի գործողությունները ընթանում են 2 աշխարհամարտի տարիներին. :Wink:

----------


## ArmSOAD

"Ուրիշները"  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> "Ուրիշները"



Ճիշտ է.Շարունակիր... :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Քանի որ ԱրմՍոադը այդպես էլ չգրեց,հաձորդը թող գրի նա ով ցանկանա.

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ֆիլմ 20-րդ դարի ամենալեգենդար ու ահարկու մոլագար մարդասպանի մասին:
Գլխավոր դերում` Ջոնի Դեպ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վայ, ֆիլմի անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց Jack the Ripper-ի մասին է  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Ֆիլմ, որի համար Ալ Պաչինոն ստացել է իր առաջին և միակ օսկարը

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ահա և ես վերադարձա: Կներեք երկար բացակայելուս համար:
Այսպես ուրեմն, իմ ֆիլմում խաղում են Մայքլ Դուգլասը, Դենի Դե Վիտոն, Քեթլին Թըրնըրը: Ռեժիսյոր` Ռոբերտ Զեմեկիս: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ֆիլմ, որի համար Ալ Պաչինոն ստացել է իր առաջին և միակ օսկարը


Դա իհարկե "Կնոջ Բույրն" է: :Hands Up:

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Ահա և ես վերադարձա: Կներեք երկար բացակայելուս համար:
> Այսպես ուրեմն, իմ ֆիլմում խաղում են Մայքլ Դուգլասը, Դենի Դե Վիտոն, Քեթլին Թըրնըրը: Ռեժիսյոր` Ռոբերտ Զեմեկիս:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Դա իհարկե "Կնոջ Բույրն" է:


Երեք ֆիլմ ասեմ որտեղ այդ եռյակը խաղում է
1 . Նեղոսի մարգարիտը
2.  Սիրավեպ քարով , կարծեմ հաստատ չեմ հիշում, բայց գնում են Կոլումբիա կանաչ զմրուղտի քարտեզը, քրոջ հետ փողանակելու...
3. Ռոուզների պատերազմը

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Երեք ֆիլմ ասեմ որտեղ այդ եռյակը խաղում է
> 1 . Նեղոսի մարգարիտը
> 2.  Սիրավեպ քարով , կարծեմ հաստատ չեմ հիշում, բայց գնում են Կոլումբիա կանաչ զմրուղտի քարտեզը, քրոջ հետ փողանակելու...
> 3. Ռոուզների պատերազմը


Ճիշտ է 2–րդ տարբերակը,  :Smile:  շարունակիր...

----------


## Uxaki mard

Հեշտ հարց .
Ռեժիսորը - Միլոշ Ֆոռման
Գլխ. Դեր - Ջեկ Նիքոլսոն

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թռնելով կկվի բնի վրայով

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Թռնելով կկվի բնի վրայով


Դե քո ֆիլմը ասա: Ուր ես կորել?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թիմ Ռոբինս, Մորգան Ֆրիմեն  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Թիմ Ռոբինս, Մորգան Ֆրիմեն


Գիտես քանի հատ տենց կինո կա: Ասեմ մի քանի հատ.
1. Փախուստ Շաուշենկոից - հին տարբերակ
2. Աշխարհների պատերազմը
3. Freedom: A History of Us

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Գիտես քանի հատ տենց կինո կա: Ասեմ մի քանի հատ.
> 1. Փախուստ Շաուշենկոից - հին տարբերակ


 Վայ, կներեք, հենց էս ֆիլմը ի նկատի ունեի  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Խնդիր չկա:
Լավ իմ հերթնա հա: 

Քրիստոֆեր Լլոյդ, Ջեֆ Դենիելս - կատակերգություն է :Hands Up:

----------


## Stranger

Իմ սիրելի ֆիլմերիցա «Мой любимый марсианин»  
Հիմա ես: Ուրեմն  Սանդրա Բալլոք եւ Հյու Գրանտ

----------


## ArmSOAD

Վայ, էտ էն չափից դուրս իրա շեֆի համար իրան կոտորող աշխատողի մասին կինոն չի?  :LOL: 
Անունը կարծեմ Two Weeks Notice է:

Էն որ խեղճ ագջկան քրոջ հարսանիքից բերման ա ենթարկում, որ իրա համար կոստյում ընտրի:   :LOL:

----------


## Stranger

Ճիշտ գուշակեցիր: Կեցցե՜ս: :Hands Up:  Քո հարցն ասա…

----------


## ArmSOAD

Էս անգամ մաֆիոզական կինո կասեմ` :Wink: 
Դերերում - Ալ Պաչինո, Ջոննի Դեպպ
Ռեժիսյոր - Մայք Նյուելլ

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Էս անգամ մաֆիոզական կինո կասեմ`
> Դերերում - Ալ Պաչինո, Ջոննի Դեպպ
> Ռեժիսյոր - Մայք Նյուելլ


Դոննի Բրասկո

Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Ջեյմս Վուդ

----------


## Stranger

Խաղատուն (КАЗИНО  ) ?
Հիմա իմ հրթն է: Կասեմ մի ֆիլմ, որ ձեզնից քչերն են նայել:Փաստագրական ֆիլմ է: Գլխավոր դերերում են՝
Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Բիլլ Կլինտոն, Ջորջ Բուշ-կրտսերը.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Խաղատուն (КАЗИНО  ) ?
> Հիմա իմ հրթն է: Կասեմ մի ֆիլմ, որ ձեզնից քչերն են նայել:Փաստագրական ֆիլմ է: Գլխավոր դերերում են՝
> Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Բիլլ Կլինտոն, Ջորջ Բուշ-կրտսերը.


Միգուցե Ֆահրենհայթ 9/11?

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Միգուցե Ֆահրենհայթ 9/11?


Բայց էնտեղ Դե Նիրոն կա՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց էնտեղ Դե Նիրոն կա՞


Էդ կինոյում ով ասես չկար.... Կարող է Դե Նիրոն էլ լիներ  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Խաղատուն (КАЗИНО  ) ?
> Հիմա իմ հրթն է: Կասեմ մի ֆիլմ, որ ձեզնից քչերն են նայել:Փաստագրական ֆիլմ է: Գլխավոր դերերում են՝
> Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Բիլլ Կլինտոն, Ջորջ Բուշ-կրտսերը.



Կազինոում  2 ն էլ խաղում ե՞ն որ:   :Think: Ես ուրիշ ֆիլմ ի նկատի ունեի…

----------


## Stranger

> Միգուցե Ֆահրենհայթ 9/11?


Ճիշտ ես: Ասա հարցդ

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Կազինոում  2 ն էլ խաղում ե՞ն որ:  Ես ուրիշ ֆիլմ ի նկատի ունեի…


 :Ok:  Այո ,այո. Դեռ Շերոն Ստոունն էլ է խաղում:Թե սխալվեցի, մեկ այլ հուշում տուր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Անտոնիո Բանդերաս, Լոլես Լեոն, Վիկտորիա Աբրիլ

----------


## Stranger

Գուցե Կապիր ինձ ֆիլմն է

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ապրես, ճիշտ պատասխան! Հայերեն կարծեմ հնչում է "Կապիր ինձ, արձակիր ինձ":

----------


## Brigada

Մորգան Ֆրիման,Խիլարի Սուենկ,Կլինտ Իստվուդ

----------


## nnaarreek

Միլիոն դոլարանոց նանարը / Малышка за миллион долларов /Million Dollar Baby


Մորգան Ֆրիմանը սիրածս դերասանն ա :Ok: 

Լավ մի հատ կինո եմ ասում չիմանաք ուրեմն մենք թշնամիներ ենք :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Մորգան Ֆրիման, Թիմ Ռոբինս, Բոբ Գանտոն ("տ"-ով, սխալ չկարդաք :LOL: ) և այլն

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ճիշտ ես: Ասա հարցդ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> 
> 
>  Այո ,այո. Դեռ Շերոն Ստոունն էլ է խաղում:Թե սխալվեցի, մեկ այլ հուշում տուր:


Իմ ասած ֆիլմում Շերոն Ստոունը չի խաղում:
ռեժիսոր՝ Սերջիո Լեոնե, 
երաժշտությունը՝ Էնիո Մարիկոնե 
ուրիշ էլ ինչ հուշում տամ :Wink:

----------


## Stranger

ռեժիսոր՝ Սերջիո Լեոնե, 
երաժշտությունը՝ Էնիո Մարիկոնե 
Չլինի խոսքը "Պոմպեի վերջին օրը" ֆիլմի մասին է: հը՞մ  :Think: 
Եթե ոչ, ապա ես սպիտակ դրոշակ եմ բարձրացնում

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
The Shawshank Redemption ? 
Եթե ճիշտ գուշակեցի, ապա դւք ֆիլմ ասեք միտս կարգին ֆիլմ չի գալիս

----------


## Լուսիանա

> ռեժիսոր՝ Սերջիո Լեոնե, 
> երաժշտությունը՝ Էնիո Մարիկոնե 
> Չլինի խոսքը "Պոմպեի վերջին օրը" ֆիլմի մասին է: հը՞մ 
> Եթե ոչ, ապա ես սպիտակ դրոշակ եմ բարձրացնում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> The Shawshank Redemption ? 
> Եթե ճիշտ գուշակեցի, ապա դւք ֆիլմ ասեք միտս կարգին ֆիլմ չի գալիս


Չէ, խոսքը "Մի անգամ Ամերիկայում" ("Once Upon a Time In America") ֆիլմի մասին էր,  իմ կարծիքով այդքան էլ դժվար չէր գուշակել  :Smile:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ժողովեւրդ`: Դե մի բան գրեք է...

----------


## Anhavat

ռեժիսոր-Բեռնարդո Բերտոլուչի
գլխավոր դերում - Լիվ Թայլեր

----------


## Empty`Tears

> ռեժիսոր-Բեռնարդո Բերտոլուչի
> գլխավոր դերում - Լիֆ Տայլոր


*Մատանիների տիրակալը...? ( պստոո)*

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *Մատանիների տիրակալը...? ( պստոո)*


 :Shok:  հարցի պատասխանը չգիտեմ, բայց Մատանիների Տիրակալի ոչ մի սերիա հաստատ Բերտոլուչին չի նկարել... անգամ մտքով էլ չի անցել, վստահ եմ  :Wink: ... ի դեպ, շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչ ֆիլմ է սա  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

> ռեժիսոր-Բեռնարդո Բերտոլուչի
> գլխավոր դերում - Լիֆ Տայլոր


«Stealing Beauty» ՖԻլմն է՞:  :Think:

----------


## Anhavat

> «Stealing Beauty» ՖԻլմն է՞:


Բռավո
երեվումա, որ մարդը կինո նայումա :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

գլխավոր դերերում

Մայքլ Դուգլաս և Դեմի Մուռ

----------


## Stranger

> գլխավոր դերերում
> 
> Մայքլ Դուգլաս և Դեմի Մուռ


 
«Разоблачение» ?

----------


## Ռեդ

Ռեժ. Օլիվեր Սթոուն
Գլխ. դերում Շարլի Շին, Ուիլյամ Դեֆո

Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց
Գլխ. դերում Չարլի Շին, Ուիլյամ Դեֆո

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ժողովուրդ ստեղ Stranger 2 անգամ ճիշտ պատասխանա տվել, բայց չեք թողել հարց տա:
Stranger մի կորի, արի հարց գրի:

----------


## Stranger

> Ռեժ. Օլիվեր Սթոուն
> Գլխ. դերում Շարլի Շին, Ուիլյամ Դեֆո
> 
> Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց
> Գլխ. դերում Չարլի Շին, Ուիլյամ Դեֆո


Platoon
Իսկ այժմ ,  եթե թույլ տաք ես ասեմ իմ հարցը:
Ռեժ. և սցեն. Պեդրո Ալմոդովար
Դերերում ՝ Պենելոպա Կրուզ, Կարմեն Մաուրա

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ ստեղ Stranger 2 անգամ ճիշտ պատասխանա տվել, բայց չեք թողել հարց տա:
> Stranger մի կորի, արի հարց գրի:


Եղավ էլ չեմ կորի: Ա.

----------


## ArmSOAD

"Վերադարձ"

----------


## Stranger

Խնդրեմ քո հերթն է:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ռեժիսյոր և սցենարիստ` Բոբ Գեյլ  :Think: 
Ժանրը` արկածային, կոմեդիա, դրամա, ֆենթազի, թրիլլեր
Գլխավոր դերերում` Ջեյմս Մարսդեն, Գերի Օլդմեն  :Hands Up: 
Էպիզոդիկ դերերում` Մայքլ Ջ. Ֆոքս, Քուրթ Ռասսել, Քրիստոֆեր Լլոյդ:

----------


## Stranger

Трасса  60.
ՌԵժ. Էնգ Լի
Դերերում՝ Միշել Ուիլիամս, Վիկտոր Ռեյս, Մարտին Անտոնինի

----------


## ArmSOAD

Միգուցե Brokeback Mountain ? :Think:

----------


## Stranger

:Hands Up:  այո այո խնդրեմ

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ռեժ. Քեվին Սմիթ
Դերերում. Բեն Աֆֆլեք, Մեթ Դեյմոն, Սալմա Հայեք

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ռեժ. Քեվին Սմիթ
> Դերերում. Բեն Աֆֆլեք, Մեթ Դեյմոն, Սալմա Հայեք


Դոգմա?

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Դոգմա?


 :Ok:  այո...
ասա քոնը :Cool:

----------


## Stranger

> Դոգմա?



Գալաթեա մի կորիր հարցդ ասա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ռեժիսոր` Դեյվիդ Ֆինչեր
Դերասաններ` Կեվին Սփեյսի, Մորգամ Ֆրիման

----------


## Stranger

Ռոբին Գուդ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ոչ  :Smile:  Ռոբին Գուդում Կևին Կոսներն է  :Wink:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Режиссер: Роб Рейнер

В ролях: Джек Николсон, Морган Фриман, Шон Хэйес, Беверли Тодд, Роб Морроу, Альфонсо Фриман, Роуэна Кинг, Верда Бриджес

Жанр: Комедия Драма Приключения

Описание: История двух неизлечимо больных раком пенсионеров, решающих перед смертью исполнить свои последние желания. Сбежав из онкологического отделения больницы, они отправляются в путешествие, программа которого включает в себя участие в автогонках, поедание гигантских порций икры и игру в покер в Монте-Карло

ով ծանոթ չի խորհուրդ կտամ նայեք ահագին հաջող ֆիլմա  :Ok: 

*ստեղից կարաք քաշեք*

----------


## Ռեդ

> Режиссер: Роб Рейнер
> 
> В ролях: Джек Николсон, Морган Фриман, Шон Хэйес, Беверли Тодд, Роб Морроу, Альфонсо Фриман, Роуэна Кинг, Верда Бриджес
> 
> Жанр: Комедия Драма Приключения
> 
> Описание: История двух неизлечимо больных раком пенсионеров, решающих перед смертью исполнить свои последние желания. Сбежав из онкологического отделения больницы, они отправляются в путешествие, программа которого включает в себя участие в автогонках, поедание гигантских порций икры и игру в покер в Монте-Карло
> 
> ով ծանոթ չի խորհուրդ կտամ նայեք ահագին հաջող ֆիլմա 
> ...


Ֆիլմի անունը ռուսերեն սենց ա?
Пока не сыграл в яшик

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Ֆիլմի անունը ռուսերեն սենց ա?
> Пока не сыграл в яшик


հա  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ֆիլմի վերնագիրն ինչա նշանակում?

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

որ ճիշտն ասեմ եսել չեմ ջոգում  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Բայց դե ով ինչ ուզումա ասի Ջեք Նիքլսնը ու Մորգան Ֆրիմենը տիեզերքի ամենահզոր դերասաններն են  :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Բայց դե ով ինչ ուզումա ասի Ջեք Նիքլսնը ու Մորգան Ֆրիմենը տիեզերքի ամենահզոր դերասաններն են


համամիտեմ  :Yes:  մանավանդ Նիքլսնը լրիվ իսպալնյատա անում  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> մանավանդ Նիքլսնը լրիվ իսպալնյատա անում


Դե Նիքլսոնը ուրիշ ա  :Hands Up: 
Departed-ում էլ շատ լավա խաղում: Սենց դերասանները հաշվված են  :Ok:

----------


## ArmSOAD

դե ձեր հարցն ասեք:

----------


## Ռեդ

Քանի անգամ ա փոխվել ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱՍԵՐԸ ֆիլմի սցենարը?  :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քանի անգամ ա փոխվել ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱՍԵՐԸ ֆիլմի սցենարը?


Red_Devil, կարծես թե սխալ ես հասկացել այս խաղի կանոնները։ Այստեղ ոչ թե կինոյի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած հարց ենք գրում, այլ կոնկրետ առաջադրանք. նշում ենք որևէ ֆիլմի գլխավոր դերակատարների անունները, իսկ մյուսները պետք է գուշակեն, թե որ ֆիլմի մասին է խոսքը։ Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև այլ տվյալներ են նշվում՝ ռեժիսոր, ժանր և այլն, կամ պարզապես մի քանի բառով ներկայացվում է, թե ֆիլմն ինչի մասին է կամ այլ մանրամասներ։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Red_Devil, կարծես թե սխալ ես հասկացել այս խաղի կանոնները։ Այստեղ ոչ թե կինոյի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած հարց ենք գրում, այլ կոնկրետ առաջադրանք. նշում ենք որևէ ֆիլմի գլխավոր դերակատարների անունները, իսկ մյուսները պետք է գուշակեն, թե որ ֆիլմի մասին է խոսքը։ Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև այլ տվյալներ են նշվում՝ ռեժիսոր, ժանր և այլն, կամ պարզապես մի քանի բառով ներկայացվում է, թե ֆիլմն ինչի մասին է կամ այլ մանրամասներ։


Լավ, սրանից հետո, բայց շարունակության համար թող մեկը պատասխանի հարցիս ու գրի իրա հարցը  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

:Think:  Ասենք 17: Մայրիկիս սիրած թիվն է:   :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչ, 19  :Tongue: 
Լավ, ուրիշ մեկդ հարց տվեք  :Wink:

----------


## Stranger

ՀԱմարյա գուշակեցի: Եկեք ես հարց տամ.
Գլխ. դերերում՝ Ռենե Զելվեգեր , Տոնի Ռենդոլլ,Պիտեր Սպրույտ
Ռեժ. ՝ Պեյտոն Ռիդ

----------


## ArmSOAD

> ՀԱմարյա գուշակեցի: Եկեք ես հարց տամ.
> Գլխ. դերերում՝ Ռենե Զելվեգեր , Տոնի Ռենդոլլ,Պիտեր Սպրույտ
> Ռեժ. ՝ Պեյտոն Ռիդ


Պատկերացնում ես, ես էս անգամ քո կինոն չգիտեմ :Shok:

----------


## Stranger

> Պատկերացնում ես, ես էս անգամ քո կինոն չգիտեմ


 :Tongue:  1:0 օգուտ ինձ: Դա "Down with Love"  ֆիլմ է: Լավ մեկ ուրիշն ասեմ: Շատ ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ֆիլմ է:Ուրեմն.
Գլխ. դերերում՝ Ջեկ Նիկոլսոն,Շելլի Դյուվալ 
Ռեժ.՝  Ռիչարդ Ռաշ

----------


## ArmSOAD

> 1:0 օգուտ ինձ: Դա "Down with Love"  ֆիլմ է: Լավ մեկ ուրիշն ասեմ: Շատ ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ֆիլմ է:Ուրեմն.
> Գլխ. դերերում՝ Ջեկ Նիկոլսոն,Շելլի Դյուվալ 
> Ռեժ.՝  Ռիչարդ Ռաշ


Շատ մի ուրախացի... 
Էս ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ֆիլմն էլ իհարկե "The Shining"-  ն է: Կարծեմ ես մի անգամ հարցրել եմ:
Բայց դե դու կասկածում էիր, որ կարողա չասեմ:  :Tongue: 

Լավ, ես էլ հեշտ հարց կտամ:
Հարրիսոն Ֆորդ ու Շոն Քոների:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Այ քեզ բան: Սենց էլ հեշտ հարց ու ոչ մի պատասխան :Shok:

----------


## Brigada

> Շատ մի ուրախացի... 
> Էս ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ֆիլմն էլ իհարկե "The Shining"-  ն է: Կարծեմ ես մի անգամ հարցրել եմ:
> Բայց դե դու կասկածում էիր, որ կարողա չասեմ: 
> 
> Լավ, ես էլ հեշտ հարց կտամ:
> Հարրիսոն Ֆորդ ու Շոն Քոների:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում,Ինդիանա Ջոնս կինոնա

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում,Ինդիանա Ջոնս կինոնա


հա էտա... Ինդիանա ջոնս ու եիսմինչ Գռաալ... Շարունակի  :Ok:

----------


## Brigada

Բրյուս ՈՒիլիս,Մոնիկա Բելուչի

----------


## Stranger

> Շատ մի ուրախացի... 
> Էս ԿԱՐԳԻՆ ֆիլմն էլ իհարկե "The Shining"-  ն է: Կարծեմ ես մի անգամ հարցրել եմ:
> Բայց դե դու կասկածում էիր, որ կարողա չասեմ:  
> :


Извини "The Shining"  Стенли Кубрик Снял, А у меня реж. РИчард Раш будед. бу  :Tongue:  Другие идеи есть?

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Извини "The Shining"  Стенли Кубрик Снял, А у меня реж. РИчард Раш будед. бу  Другие идеи есть?


դե կներես ես ռեժիսյորին չեի կարդացել:
Ետ թ դերասաններին կարդացի ու իրանց կինոն էլ էտա:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Ինչ վերաբերումա Ռաշին, Նիկոլսոնը նրա 3 կինոներում ա խաղացել, որոնցում Դյուվալը չկա`
Too Soon to Love
Hells Angels on Wheels
Psych-Out

----------


## Stranger

> Ինչ վերաբերումա Ռաշին, Նիկոլսոնը նրա 3 կինոներում ա խաղացել, որոնցում Դյուվալը չկա`
> Տօ Սօն տո Լովե
> Հելլս Անգելս ոն Վհէլս
> Պսյչ-Ոուտ


ներիր ,բայց մի ֆիլմ մորացել ես:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> ներիր ,բայց մի ֆիլմ մորացել ես:


Հնարավոր չի :Shok:

----------


## ArmSOAD

դու հաստատ մի բան շփոթել ես :Think:

----------


## Stranger

> Բրյուս ՈՒիլիս,Մոնիկա Բելուչի


"Слезы Солнца" ? :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ես մի լավ ֆիլմ գիտեմ
Գլխ. Դերերում Կիմ Բեսենջեր, Միկկի Ռուրկ
Ռեժ. Ադրիան Լայն

----------


## Կաթիլ

> "Слезы Солнца" ?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Ես մի լավ ֆիլմ գիտեմ
> Գլխ. Դերերում Կիմ Բեսենջեր, Միկկի Ռուրկ
> Ռեժ. Ադրիան Լայն


Երևի «9 1/2 շաբաթ» հա՞  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

> Երևի «9 1/2 շաբաթ» հա՞


Ապրես: Քո հերթն է:  :Ok:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Արմեն Ջիգարխանյան, Երվանդ Մանարյան և ...մնացածին էլ որ գրեմ մի վայրկյանում կգուշակեք  :Tongue:

----------


## Արամ

> Արմեն Ջիգարխանյան, Երվանդ Մանարյան և ...մնացածին էլ որ գրեմ մի վայրկյանում կգուշակեք


Terminator 3? :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Արմեն Ջիգարխանյան, Երվանդ Մանարյան և ...մնացածին էլ որ գրեմ մի վայրկյանում կգուշակեք


"Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից" :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց



> Terminator 3?


Չէ, Ռեմբո-2 :LOL:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Terminator 3?


"Զվյոզդնիյե վոյնի"  :Tongue: 




> "Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից"


Շարունակք, խնդրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կյանու Ռիվզ,  Շարլիզ Թերոն :Love: 
առանց Ալ Պաչինոյի...
Ռեժիսորը՝ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Կյանու Ռիվզ,  Շարլիզ Թերոն
> առանց Ալ Պաչինոյի...
> Ռեժիսորը՝ չգիտեմ:


«Քաղցր նոյեմբեր»  :Love:  
Ռեժիսորին ես ել չգիտեմ

----------


## P.S.

ռեժիսորն է Պետ Օ՛Կոնոր, 
սցենարիստներ՝ Պոլ Յուրիկ, Կուրտ Վոլկեր

----------


## ArmSOAD

> ռեժիսորն է Պետ Օ՛Կոնոր, 
> սցենարիստներ՝ Պոլ Յուրիկ, Կուրտ Վոլկեր


Գոնե դերասաններին էլ գրեիր: Կամ հուշում տուր, խաղը կանգնել է:

----------


## Հայկօ

*P.S.*-ը ի նկատի ունի հենց վերոհիշյալ «Քաղցր նոյեմբեր» ֆիլմը:

Լա՛վ, ես շարունակեմ: Դենզել Վաշինգտոն, Ռասել Քրոու, ռեժ.՝ Ռիդլի Սկոտ:

----------


## Ռեդ

> *P.S.*-ը ի նկատի ունի հենց վերոհիշյալ «Քաղցր նոյեմբեր» ֆիլմը:
> 
> Լա՛վ, ես շարունակեմ: Դենզել Վաշինգտոն, Ռասել Քրոու, ռեժ.՝ Ռիդլի Սկոտ:


երևի "ԳԱՆԳՍՏԵՐ"

----------


## Anhavat

Ռեժ. Ռոբերտ Զեմեկիս
Տոմ Հենկսին ֆիլմը օսկար բերեց գլխավոր դերի համար

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեժ. Ռոբերտ Զեմեկիս
> Տոմ Հենկսին ֆիլմը օսկար բերեց գլխավոր դերի համար


Ֆորեստ Գամպ  :Wink:

----------


## Anhavat

:Hands Up: 


> Ֆորեստ Գամպ


Դե շարունակեք, հարց տվեք

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դե շարունակեք, հարց տվեք


Ռեժ. Ստիվեն Սպիլբերգ
Գլխ. դերերում՝ Տոմ Հենքս, ..., Մետտ Դեյմոն
Հ.Գ. Պոիսկ-մոիսկներից օգտվել չկաաա  :Nono:

----------


## Anhavat

> Ռեժ. Ստիվեն Սպիլբերգ
> Գլխ. դերերում՝ Տոմ Հենքս, ..., Մետտ Դեյմոն
> Հ.Գ. Պոիսկ-մոիսկներից օգտվել չկաաա


Փրկել շարքային Ռայնին!!!

ֆիլմում խաղում են Մեթ Դեյմոնը, Բեն Աֆլեկը, Սալոմա Հաեքը 
ռեյիսորին չհիշեցի 
Բայց շատ լավ Ֆիլմա

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Փրկել շարքային Ռայնին!!!
> 
> ֆիլմում խաղում են Մեթ Դեյմոնը, Բեն Աֆլեկը, Սալոմա Հաեքը 
> ռեյիսորին չհիշեցի 
> Բայց շատ լավ Ֆիլմա


Ռեժիսոր - Կեվին Սմիթ (նույն ինքը, ֆիլմի հերոս լռակյաց Բոբ)

Ֆիլմը - Դոգմա


Հարց`
Գլխավոր դերերում, Բեն Կինգսլի և Մայքլ Կեյն, կատակերգություն Շերլոկ Հոլմսի մասին (ֆիլմը երևանում չի ճարվում):

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Հարց`
> Գլխավոր դերերում, Բեն Կինգսլի և Մայքլ Կեյն, կատակերգություն Շերլոկ Հոլմսի մասին (ֆիլմը երևանում չի ճարվում):



Դա "Without a Clue" ֆիլմն է:

----------


## Hripsimee

Գլխավոր դերերում Էն Հեթուեյը և Ջեյմս Մակեվոյը , ֆիլմը  նկարահանված է գրքի հիման վրա :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Գլխավոր դերերում Էն Հեթուեյը և Ջեյմս Մակեվոյը , ֆիլմը  նկարահանված է գրքի հիման վրա


Խոստովանություն?  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուֆ, էն կնիգ գրողի կլուբի մասին ա: Ջեյն Օսթին ա, ինչ ա: Զզվում եմ տենց կինոներից:

----------


## Hripsimee

> Ուֆ, էն կնիգ գրողի կլուբի մասին ա: Ջեյն Օսթին ա, ինչ ա: Զզվում եմ տենց կինոներից:


Ճիշտ է :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Ճիշտ է


Ես էլ էի էդ ֆիլմի հետ... դա Խոստովանություն չէ՞ր կոչվում  :Blush: 
Հայկ կարգին ֆիլմ ա, հրաՓալի նկարած ու հուզիչ... տեղ-տեղ ձգած էր, բայց շատ լավն էր  :Tongue:

----------

Hripsimee (05.07.2009)

----------


## ArmSOAD

Կինոմաններ? Էս ինչ պասիվությունա  :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

> Կինոմաններ? Էս ինչ պասիվությունա


եկել եմ  :Jpit: 
երջերս նայել եմ "Personal Effects" ֆիլմը ու խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել: Իսկ հետո կարելի է նաև քննարկում ծավալել:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ո՞վ է դիտել <<Էմիլի Ռոուզի 6 դևերևը>> ֆիլմը:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Փաստորեն ոչ-ոք ոչինչ չի տեսել... :Sad:

----------

